# Plant ID help?



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I want to kind of get confirmations on most of my plants since I got them in a assorted and unlabeled plant pack especially since once my tanks are to my liking and grown in, I'd like to be able to provide plants to folks and be able to tell them what they are getting so if they really want more they can find it elsewhere. I'm bad at (more like I second guess myself too much) truly identifying plants. Especially since a bunch look alike xD

First up:
This guy was sold to me as Didiplis diandra but the more it grows the more I think its possibly Rotala nanjenshan

*D. diandra*










*Non-red:*










*R. Nanjenshan*









*My "D. Diandra"*​



























These next plants are actually in the seller's example sheet but I'd like confirmation because the example pictures aren't the best and usually show the very red versions. Mine are just now getting color.
Hygrophila corymbosa?














Rotala rotundifolia? Theres more in the top down of the suspected r. nanjenshan and in a couple other pictures





















and is the little brownish red plant Cryptocoryne wendtii "bronze"? 









If I am wrong and you know the correct plant feel free to correct me. I apologize that my pictures are blurry. The suspected r. rotundifolia is in a Minibow and my phone camera is shoddy. It's an 8 mp but its still a phone xD


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Your suspected Rotala rotundifolia is correct (I ahve teh same thing) great fast growing stem! The hygro I'm not sure about, loooks more like angustifolia than corymbosa (angustifolia has a darker stem and thinner leaves, corymbosa usually is a green stem and very thick/dense growth of leaves). Can't offer help with the other plant ids sorry.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

The hygro looks more like willow hygro. The crypt looks like a wendetii. Rotala rotundifolia is correct. The other plant looks like nanjeshan. But im not 100% sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

